# Follow-up phone call by physician, post procedure



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello everybody,
I need a opinion on this.

The radiologists that I work for, want to bill for calling patients on the phone, following up on a procedure.  Is this follow-up phone call a billable procedure, i.e E&M?

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 8, 2010)

There are CPT codes for telephone calls between patient and physician (99441-99443 and between patient and NPP (98966-98968).  However, the guidelines for reporting these services clearly states "if the telephone call refers to an E/M service performed and reported by the physician within the previous seven days (either physician requested or unsolicted patient follow-up) or within the postoperative period of the previously completed procedure, then the service(s) are considered part of that previous E/M service or procedure."  Most insurance companies will not pay for these even if not within seven days of a previous service.  The health system I work for considers calling a patient after a procedure a standard of care and never charges for it.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 8, 2010)

cmcgarry said:


> There are CPT codes for telephone calls between patient and physician (99441-99443 and between patient and NPP (98966-98968).  However, the guidelines for reporting these services clearly states "if the telephone call refers to an E/M service performed and reported by the physician within the previous seven days (either physician requested or unsolicted patient follow-up) or within the postoperative period of the previously completed procedure, then the service(s) are considered part of that previous E/M service or procedure."  Most insurance companies will not pay for these even if not within seven days of a previous service.  The health system I work for considers calling a patient after a procedure a standard of care and never charges for it.
> 
> Hope this helps,



Thank you for the quick response.  This does help because my supervisor was asking about charging for this phone call, in a round about way.  So I figured this was the best place to ask.

Thanks again,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

